# LR Gone - Owner Arrested



## netnub (May 24, 2013)

Owner of Liberty Reserve arrested for money laundering and wire fraud.

http://www.ticotimes.net/More-news/News-Briefs/Costa-Rican-arrested-in-Spain-for-alleged-financial-crimes_Friday-May-24-2013

Article:

Arthur Budovsky Belanchuk, 39, on Friday was arrested in Spain as part of a money laundering investigation performed jointly by police agencies in the United States and Costa Rica.

Costa Rican prosecutor Jos


----------



## 365Networks (May 24, 2013)

Not too surprising, I would never trust a company like this with my finances.


----------

